# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 7.7 >  Налоги с ФОТ в УСН 177

## Дядищева Юлия

Здравствуйте, уважаемые знающие. 
Я эту тему поднимала в период прошлой отчетности - и моя проблема остается. При закрытии месяца не начисляются страх. взносы. Исправно начисляется только нс и пз. Раньше был 172 релиз, теперь 177 - проблема остается. Справочники по ставкам заполнялись в апреле и второй квартал все закрывалось хорошо. ПОМОГИТЕ.... Так как понятно - не могу сдаться в ПФР -  а сотрудников больше 20 - очень не хочется в пенс.программу вводить все заново.

----------


## gfulk

Выложите где-нибудь свою базу, могу глянуть

----------


## podmorin

такая же ерунда релиз 178 в 177 начислялись

----------


## Разработчик

Проверяем:
1. Константа Основной тариф страховых взносов - Смотрим историю.
2. Справочники - Налоги - Тариф страховых взносов. Выбираем свой и по налогам  -    Смотрим историю.
3. Справочник Сотрудники  - Смотрим историю по реквизитам "Начислять налоги с ФОТ" и "Не взимать страховые взносы".

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 29 секунд_



> такая же ерунда релиз 178 в 177 начислялись


Если есть архив, откатитесь на 177 все рассчитайте и обновитесь на 178.
Возможно что-то не так пошло при обновлении.

----------


## Дядищева Юлия

Ставки стоят, галочки в сотрудниках тоже. Не работает. Очень сильно заколдован...))))

----------


## podmorin

Проблема с релизом 178

----------


## Дядищева Юлия

Врядли. У меня эта проблема появилась со 175 релиза.

----------


## Разработчик

Посмотрите сальдо по налоговым счетам до закрытия месяца. В случае переплаты, проводки могут не формироваться.

----------


## Дядищева Юлия

Ну хорошо! А если они есть - то как-то странно себя бухгалтер должен вести - удалить их что ли - переплаты эти? Я попробую - но это оччччень странно.. поймите....

----------


## AVS300

Может я уже повторяюсь, а вы в документе начисление зарплаты в виде начисления проверяли стоит ли галочка "взимать страховые взносы"?

----------


## Дядищева Юлия

В УСН нет такой галочки в самом документе Начисление ЗП. Но такие галочки стоят в Виде начисления.

----------


## Разработчик

Если все флажки стоят и история флажков правильная, остается только одно - анализ и сравнение счетов 70, ДФЛ и СВЗ. Начисление налогов, при закрытии месяца, расчитывается на основании этх счетов.
Дополнительно, проверьте наличие ручных операций.

----------


## Дядищева Юлия

Ваша мысль навела меня на одно решение... у меня исторически так в программе сложилось, что выплаты проводились раньше, чем начисления ( разные сотрудники работают в базе)... может быть из-за этого! буду проверять! :)

----------


## gfulk

Юлия, посмотрел Вашу базу. Необходимо сделать следующее:

0. Я ниже не буду это повторять, но все значения надо ставить на 01.01.2011. Чтобы это сделать, нужно щелкнуть ПКМ на значении, выбрать История значения и ввести/изменить дату 01.01.2011 и нужное значение.

1. Открываете Операции/Константы. Идете в самый конец. Находите Основной тариф страховых взносов. Ставите Организации, применяющие УСН.
2. Следующая константа - Предельная величина чего-то там. Ставите 463 000 (вроде)

3. Справочники/Налоги/Тарифы страховых взносов. Ставите для своей строчки следующие циферки. ПФ страховая - 26 (это общая, здесь надо действительно ставить 26, если у вас нет льготы), ПФ накопительная - 6, ФСС - 2.9, ФФОМС - 3.1, ТФОМС - 2. 
4. Формируете документ Начисление ЗП. Выбираете вид начисления, где есть галочка, что, дескать, начисляются страховые взносы.
5. Формируете документ Закрытие месяца с галкой Начисление налогов с ФОТ.
6. Наслаждаетесь.
Удачи

----------


## Дядищева Юлия

А если сейчас вопрос в 2010 годе? Поставить справочники на 01.01.2010г. и соответствующие ставки (14% и т.д.)? И вы после этих действий с 2011годом добились начисления налогов в 2011г.? :)

----------


## gfulk

Да, ставьте дату 01.01.2010 и соответствующие ставки. Проблема была в них и в том, что константа Основной тариф страховых взносов была пустая

----------


## AVS300

Да... вот так и верь словам, что везде всё стоит, но ничего не работает!!! :)

----------


## frizzy

1С 7.7 "бухгалтерия", релиз 178
Тож проблема с начислением страх взносов.
Сдавала годовой отчет в ПФР, цифры не идут на копейки, из ПФР бесконечные письма о задолженности то на рубль, то на копейку.. блин, устала уже.. пыталась сама исправить, и не вижу хде ето, залезла и в конфигуратор и тоже не нахожу округление.

Вобщем, суть в чем. Взносы начисляются с копейками, а платить мы их должны в рублях, с округлением в большую сторону. Заплатили, копейки остались "висеть". За пару месяцев накопились и теперь оплачиваем уже с задолженностью. Вручную их каждый месяц убирать как то не улыбается, потому что предприятий около 10 и в каждом работники... можно автоматизировать этот процесс?

кстати, та же проблема и в 8.1 была, а теперь и в 8.2...

----------


## AVS300

Поставить округление на расчет страховых взносов, чтобы они начислялись в рублях - не выход, т.к. может возникнуть ситуация, что СуммаСтрахВзноса / 0.20 не будет равняться СуммаНакВзноса / 0.06 более чем на рубль, что по-моему будет являться ошибкой при сдаче отчета в ПФР.

1. Платить с копейками никто не запрещает
2. Вам письма о задолженности идут за 2010 год или за более ранние периоды?
Просто начиная с 2010 уплата взносов указывется по каждому сотруднику в формах СЗВ, возможно вы её там неверно разпределили... ?

----------


## frizzy

> Поставить округление на расчет страховых взносов, чтобы они начислялись в рублях - не выход, т.к. может возникнуть ситуация, что СуммаСтрахВзноса / 0.20 не будет равняться СуммаНакВзноса / 0.06 более чем на рубль, что по-моему будет являться ошибкой при сдаче отчета в ПФР.
> 
> 1. Платить с копейками никто не запрещает
> 2. Вам письма о задолженности идут за 2010 год или за более ранние периоды?
> Просто начиная с 2010 уплата взносов указывется по каждому сотруднику в формах СЗВ, возможно вы её там неверно разпределили... ?


Имею ввиду, мошт как нибудь отдельным документом делать округление. Платить с копейками никто не запрещает, но на недоплаченные 50 коп. идет пеня, высчитывать каждый месяц сумму к уплате факт. на калькуляторе как то тоже не вариант. зачем тогда программа? Письма о задолженности за 2010 год, они ж с 2010 года начали принимать оплату в округлении до рубля

_Добавлено через 3 минуты 13 секунд_
Выражусь точнее по счет копеек, ПФР возмущается и обязывает платить в округлении.. якобы потому что в РСВ отражается в рублях и программа у них копейки не принимает

----------


## AVS300

После проведения закрытия месяца, в которм стоит галочка "Начисление налогов с фонда оплаты труда" Сумму факт можно посмотреть в отчете "Начисленные налоги с ФОТ" округлите итоговую сумму по соответствующему взносу до рубля в большую сторону и заплатите в ПФР.

----------


## frizzy

> После проведения закрытия месяца, в которм стоит галочка "Начисление налогов с фонда оплаты труда" Сумму факт можно посмотреть в отчете "Начисленные налоги с ФОТ" округлите итоговую сумму по соответствующему взносу до рубля в большую сторону и заплатите в ПФР.


Ну эт понятно, я так и делаю, только копейки в программе остаются висеть, округление просят за каждый месяц, а "висяки" кроме как "операцией в ручную" получается никак... это каждый месяц тратить мин по 15 времени на такую операцию по каждой организации.. че т много получается

----------


## AVS300

Можно ещё уточнить какую операцию вручную вы хотите сделать счет ДТ счет КТ

----------


## frizzy

> Можно ещё уточнить какую операцию вручную вы хотите сделать счет ДТ счет КТ


Хороший вопрос )) 69/99 - списание сумм, излишне начисленных 
или 99/69 - начисление сумм обяз налоговых платежей

как то так, в з/п я ж их включить не могу...

----------


## AVS300

Не думаю, что это верно, у вас же суммы не излишне начислены, просто переплата или наоборот задолженность, здесь никаких ручных операций делать не надо. 

"Висяки" имеется ввиду остатки по счетам или у вас Субконто Сотрудники у 69 счета не имеет признака "Только обороты" и "Висяки" это нераспределенные суммы уплаты?

Если "Висяк" - это просто сальдо по счету 69 "вцелом", то 
ну перейдет у вас на следующий месяц 50 копеек, прибавите итоговую сумму по соответствующему взносу округлите до рубля заплатите в ПФР и так далее каждый месяц ... При большом желании декабрь можете не округлять и заплатить с копейками, тогда вообще никакой задолженности на конец года не будет.

----------


## frizzy

> Не думаю, что это верно, у вас же суммы не излишне начислены, просто переплата или наоборот задолженность, здесь никаких ручных операций делать не надо. 
> 
> "Висяки" имеется ввиду остатки по счетам или у вас Субконто Сотрудники у 69 счета не имеет признака "Только обороты" и "Висяки" это нераспределенные суммы уплаты?
> 
> Если "Висяк" - это просто сальдо по счету 69 "вцелом", то 
> ну перейдет у вас на следующий месяц 50 копеек, прибавите итоговую сумму по соответствующему взносу округлите до рубля заплатите в ПФР и так далее каждый месяц ... При большом желании декабрь можете не округлять и заплатить с копейками, тогда вообще никакой задолженности на конец года не будет.



В том то и дело, что суммы не переходят, они должны списываться, куда ее еще списать если не в убыток?

Допустим, в этом месяце начислено 12345 руб 20 коп, 12345 руб - уплачиваем, 20 коп. списываем, в след месяце начислено 12345 руб 60 коп, уплачиваем 12346, а 40 коп. - доначислем.
Ну вот не волнует ПФР никак, что у нас программа с копейками считает, хотят каждый месяц в рублях.
Делала так, как Вы говорите, полгода письма получаю и задолженности по взносам на 1 руб 23 коп., и пеня 0,01

----------


## AVS300

> В том то и дело, что суммы не переходят, они должны списываться, куда ее еще списать если не в убыток?


Первый раз о таком слышу....

----------


## frizzy

> Первый раз о таком слышу....


ну вот для меня тоже как то странно, во - первых то, что мы должны деньги непойми кому дарить, во вторых то, что в релизах 1С этого нет.. может ПФР ошибается сам и меня в заблуждение вводит?

----------


## gfulk

>Допустим, в этом месяце начислено 12345 руб 20 коп, 12345 руб - уплачиваем, 20 коп. списываем, в след месяце начислено 12345 руб 60 коп, уплачиваем 12346, а 40 коп. - доначислем.

Вы не должны списывать излишне уплаченные/недоплаченные копейки! Это же Ваша переплата/задолженность перед ПФ! Как Вы ее иначе узнаете? Пусть висят. Очень редко когда можно встретить организацию, которая полностью расплачивается с ПФ, наоборот, сплошь и рядом обратная ситуация.

----------


## frizzy

> >Допустим, в этом месяце начислено 12345 руб 20 коп, 12345 руб - уплачиваем, 20 коп. списываем, в след месяце начислено 12345 руб 60 коп, уплачиваем 12346, а 40 коп. - доначислем.
> 
> Вы не должны списывать излишне уплаченные/недоплаченные копейки! Это же Ваша переплата/задолженность перед ПФ! Как Вы ее иначе узнаете? Пусть висят. Очень редко когда можно встретить организацию, которая полностью расплачивается с ПФ, наоборот, сплошь и рядом обратная ситуация.


В моем  то случае как раз всегда все было копейка в копейку, а тут ПФР говорит, что копейки их не интересуют... я и не списывала весь 2010 год, получила целую суму писем о задолженности в 1 рубль и при моих попытках доказать, что задолженности там никакой нет - бесполезно, сверяемся с ними, беру у них реестр платежей, у них каждый месяц начисления в рублях и копейки на след месяц не переносятся. То, что отражается в СЗВ - на их базе не отражается, начисления берутся из РСВ, а там они в рублях

----------


## gfulk

Округляйте всегда до рубля в большую сторону и пусть у Вас на 69 счете висят эти небольшие суммы. Будет остаток больше рубля - заплатите на рубль меньше. И все. Не списывайте их никуда. Забудьте про 99 счет

----------


## frizzy

> Округляйте всегда до рубля в большую сторону и пусть у Вас на 69 счете висят эти небольшие суммы. Будет остаток больше рубля - заплатите на рубль меньше. И все. Не списывайте их никуда. Забудьте про 99 счет


Еще раз,пенсионный мои копейки не видит, они должны списываться, если я заплачу на рубль меньше - это будет задолженность. Так, как Вы советуете, я делала в 2010 году, получаю письма о задолженности до сих пор, именно на этот 1 рубль 23 копейки!!!

----------


## gfulk

Вы не будете платить на рубль меньше. Вы будете округлять до рубля в большую сторону до тех пор, пока Ваша переплата не превысит 1 рубль по любому налогу. После этого можете заплатить на рубль меньше. То есть у Вас ВСЕГДА будет сальдо меньше рубля по субсчетам счета 69

----------

